# Mouth of Escambia Flounder?



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Anybody catching any flounder around Mackey Cove/Escambia lately?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

no 

not yetoke:grouphug


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I was over there last week running the boat after I put a new water pump in and there was a bunch of crab traps all along the sides of the river down by the mouth. Would make it kind of hard to fish. Water was muddy too. I hit some dock light but only had a few hits from the gar.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

last few days getting a few specs (small) on live and dead bait

in Macky Cove and around point


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

last few times i have been 

we have caught atleast 5 or 6 nice size flounder!!!!

3' gulp shrimp jigging on the main river 

stay out of macky cove


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

What's wrong with Macky's Cove?


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Good to hear the flounder are moving in. That area is usually good this time of year.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Caught a 18in yesterday close to Jim's Fish Camp.


----------

